# Which one??



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to venture into a proper DSLR shortly. What would the forum members recommend as a decent camera with lens. I am leaning towards a Canon or a Nikon at the minute and would dearly have loved to have been able to buy the one for sale here but do not have the funds yet.
A friend has the 400d canon and it seems a pretty decent piece of kit. Not necessarily buying new.
TIA
Chris


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

If your budget stretches to around £800/900 go for a Nikon D90 Kit. It's only been recently released. The D80 is a great DSLR and would advise you to take a look for a second hand one for a good price. Just remember that it's the lens that really makes the most of your camera. Make sure you get a decent lens. There are kits available. These are the cheapest site I have seen. They beat warehouseexpress for price, they are pricey.

go here - http://www.camerabox.co.uk/

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1028015

Hope this helps.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I personally say nikon, and the D90 is the best consumer camera they do. But there isn't a bad DSLR on the marker TBH so whatever you get will do the job.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

gotta d40 and its great to start with


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Some great prices on that camerabox site. Sadly all the ones in my price range(£500max if a decent kit) seem to be out of stock.
I plan on taking a chance and visiting a local auction to me that does Police stuff just to see what is available and cost. Next one is later in June.


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

chisai said:


> Some great prices on that camerabox site. Sadly all the ones in my price range(£500max if a decent kit) seem to be out of stock.
> I plan on taking a chance and visiting a local auction to me that does Police stuff just to see what is available and cost. Next one is later in June.


Go second hand then. You will pick up something really good for £500. There is an official nikon second hand dealer that advertise all the time in those photography magazines. I've been shooting for 9 months now and my D80 was my first DSRL that came with a standard lens. I picked it up at the time at £600. I decided to get a new lens and a polarizing filter and never looked back. The lens made all the difference.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Pop down to Jessops or Currys Digital & handle a few before making a 
decision.

I have a 450d which feels nice but my friend has a Sony a200 which feels
too big for me.

If id have gone for the Sony on his recommendation, i would have been
dissapointed :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Head to Jessops or similar and have a play with the ones that take your fancy, thats what I did.
Had a play with the 
Canon EOS 450D (eventually bought one)
Nikon D60
Sony (Can't remember which model)

See how they feel in your hand etc, do you like the layout etc. Also do you have any previous equipment that can be interchangeable? that might just sway your choice.

John


----------

